# Thinking about dropping Acana due to formula changes



## itisdieter

With their new plant in KY, they are introducing new product lines and formulations.

I'm not at all impressed with the lower quality ingredients, reduction in calories per cup and package size.

Comparing the first few ingredients of Pacifica to the "replacement" product from KY

Pacifica - Boneless salmon, salmon meal, herring meal, whiteﬁsh meal*, green peas, red lentils, boneless herring, boneless ﬂounder, herring oil, 421 calories/cup

_*Wild Atlantic - *_Whole mackerel*, whole herring*, whole redfish*, silver hake*, mackerel meal, herring meal, whole green peas, red lentils, pinto beans, pollock meal, cod meal, catfish oil, 396 calories/cup 6% decrease in calories

A move from meal to meats which are 80% water resulting in a lower meat content, and catfish oil? Really? 

Lets look at Wild Prairie - Deboned chicken, chicken meal, green peas, turkey meal, chicken liver oil, ﬁeld beans, red lentils, deboned turkey, whole egg, deboned walleye, 434 calories/cup

Compared to *Meadowland* - Deboned chicken*, deboned turkey*, chicken giblets* (liver, heart, kidney), turkey giblets* (liver, heart, kidney), chicken meal, catfish meal, 396 calories/cup 9% decrease in calories

Again, far less meal, and the addition of catfish, the garbage scows of the lakes, not a quality ingredient.

I've been happy feeding this brand for 7 years, but am not at all satisfied with the new formulas.

You get less food per bag and have to feed more to get the same caloric intake.

What is your opinion on the new compared to current formulas? Am I over reacting?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## ILoveBella478

itisdieter said:


> With their new plant in KY, they are introducing new product lines and formulations.
> 
> I'm not at all impressed with the lower quality ingredients, reduction in calories per cup and package size.
> 
> Comparing the first few ingredients of Pacifica to the "replacement" product from KY
> 
> Pacifica - Boneless salmon, salmon meal, herring meal, whiteﬁsh meal*, green peas, red lentils, boneless herring, boneless ﬂounder, herring oil, 421 calories/cup
> 
> _*Wild Atlantic - *_Whole mackerel*, whole herring*, whole redfish*, silver hake*, mackerel meal, herring meal, whole green peas, red lentils, pinto beans, pollock meal, cod meal, catfish oil, 396 calories/cup 6% decrease in calories
> 
> A move from meal to meats which are 80% water resulting in a lower meat content, and catfish oil? Really?
> 
> Lets look at Wild Prairie - Deboned chicken, chicken meal, green peas, turkey meal, chicken liver oil, ﬁeld beans, red lentils, deboned turkey, whole egg, deboned walleye, 434 calories/cup
> 
> Compared to *Meadowland* - Deboned chicken*, deboned turkey*, chicken giblets* (liver, heart, kidney), turkey giblets* (liver, heart, kidney), chicken meal, catfish meal, 396 calories/cup 9% decrease in calories
> 
> Again, far less meal, and the addition of catfish, the garbage scows of the lakes, not a quality ingredient.
> 
> I've been happy feeding this brand for 7 years, but am not at all satisfied with the new formulas.
> 
> You get less food per bag and have to feed more to get the same caloric intake.
> 
> What is your opinion on the new compared to current formulas? Am I over reacting?
> 
> Thanks for your input.


Nope I got off of it this month actually


----------



## itisdieter

ILoveBella478 said:


> Nope I got off of it this month actually


Thanks for validating I'm not nuts ILoveBella!

I have a 6 month supply stockpiled, think I'll be switching soon.

I contacted them via their website, their response will be interesting.


----------



## ILoveBella478

Bella wouldn't eat it for almost a month so I said it's time for a change.


----------



## Quinnsmom

Does anyone know if the Canadian location is changing their formula? My guy is allergic to a lot of things but does well on Ranchlands. If they change ingredients without warning he may pay for it with massive skin infections and itchiness. I've spent a boatload of money in the past year with the vet. dermatologist and finally have him under control, don't want to see all that undone. I think my next email will be to the plant in Alberta!


----------



## itisdieter

Quinnsmom said:


> Does anyone know if the Canadian location is changing their formula? My guy is allergic to a lot of things but does well on Ranchlands. If they change ingredients without warning he may pay for it with massive skin infections and itchiness. I've spent a boatload of money in the past year with the vet. dermatologist and finally have him under control, don't want to see all that undone. I think my next email will be to the plant in Alberta!


I'm pretty sure once the transition is complete, the KY plant will supply the US with the "new" formulas and the Alberta plant will supply Canada and the rest of the world. I do not believe you will be to get Ranchlands in the US any longer once the transition is complete.

I contacted them via their website ... let them know I was not happy and asked if we could still get the Canadian formulas in the US.

I have a feeling they made a costly mistake that will cost them loyal customers. I have no intention of buying any of the new formulas from them.

I hate researching new food when my animals do so well on what I currently feed. At least I keep a 6 month supply on hand to give me time.

Here is the best info I could find Champion Pet Foods Transition, Part 1: Acana | Bark 'n Purr Blog


----------



## Momto2GSDs

I emailed them a few weeks ago when I found out their "SINGLES" were not going to be "singles" anymore! They are adding Herring Oil (my grand-dog is sensitive to all fish).
*
MY QUESTION:* Are you keeping the old Single's Formulas or phasing them out? 
You've put Herring Oil in ALL of the NEW Singles so they are REALLY NOT Singles anymore! SO VERY DISAPPOINTING! Our dog is allergic to all fish and NOW he can't eat your food anymore IF this will eventually be the only "SINGLES" available. *SINGLE should mean SINGLE with all the the allergy dogs out here!*

*
CHAMPION'S ANSWER: * Thank you for taking the time to write to us. I am sorry to hear that your dog has a sensitivity to fish.The changes to the Singles diets result in a delay in approval for the strain of algae we use as a source of DHA and EPA. This strain is approved for human consumption, however the approval process for pet food has been delayed. 

If there is anything else I can do for you please let me know.

Kind Regards,

*Angela *
Customer Care
Champion Petfoods LP

*Toll Free* 877-939-0006

They are going to change their singles formula AGAIN once they get the Algae "APPROVED"??????? HOGWASH!!!! :angryfire:
Re-print bags?
Re-calculate the formulas because of a new ingredient added? 
I think NOT! :thumbsdown:


Here are their comparison pages between old and new products:

Singles: ACANA Singles | ACANA Pet Foods 

Regionals: ACANA Regionals | ACANA Pet Foods

Here is their new Dog Star Plant in KY: http://acana.com/dogstar-kitchens/?lang=usa 


Moms


----------



## itisdieter

Momto2GSDs said:


> I emailed them a few weeks ago when I found out their "SINGLES" were not going to be "singles" anymore! They are adding Herring Oil (my grand-dog is sensitive to all fish).
> *
> MY QUESTION:* Are you keeping the old Single's Formulas or phasing them out?
> You've put Herring Oil in ALL of the NEW Singles so they are REALLY NOT Singles anymore! SO VERY DISAPPOINTING! Our dog is allergic to all fish and NOW he can't eat your food anymore IF this will eventually be the only "SINGLES" available. *SINGLE should mean SINGLE with all the the allergy dogs out here!*
> 
> *
> CHAMPION'S ANSWER: * Thank you for taking the time to write to us. I am sorry to hear that your dog has a sensitivity to fish.The changes to the Singles diets result in a delay in approval for the strain of algae we use as a source of DHA and EPA. This strain is approved for human consumption, however the approval process for pet food has been delayed.
> 
> If there is anything else I can do for you please let me know.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> *Angela *
> Customer Care
> Champion Petfoods LP
> 
> *Toll Free* 877-939-0006
> 
> They are going to change their singles formula AGAIN once they get the Algae "APPROVED"??????? HOGWASH!!!! :angryfire:
> Re-print bags?
> Re-calculate the formulas because of a new ingredient added?
> I think NOT! :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> Here are their comparison pages between old and new products:
> 
> Singles: ACANA Singles | ACANA Pet Foods
> 
> Regionals: ACANA Regionals | ACANA Pet Foods
> 
> Here is their new Dog Star Plant in KY: Kentucky DogStar® Kitchens | ACANA Pet Foods | ACANA Pet Foods
> 
> 
> Moms


That is disappointing news, Moms. A rational and reasonable person would think that if you are planning a production move to a new country, you would send your ingredient list in for approval far ahead of the ingredient approval lead time.

It is sad that a once quality food producer succumbs to the pressure to increase profits at the cost of the consumers they serve.

I have spoken with many people who are currently researching a different brand of food to switch to once they have become aware of the adulteration of Acana's formulations.

Happy hunting and I hope you find a viable alternative. I fear their response to my inquiry will be thanks fro contacting us, now go pound sand. It is difficult finding a food that an animal with allergies can tolerate.

This move may significantly damage the long term profitability and viability of the company.


----------



## tunez33

Will they be adjusting the orijen formulas as well?


----------



## Carriesue

tunez33 said:


> Will they be adjusting the orijen formulas as well?


Yes but later this year.... I am withholding my judgement until after the formulas have been out awhile. I don't think it being made here in the US is the end of the world, there are several wonderful foods made here. That said I'm not terribly happy their adding catfish, a lesser quality fish, to their fish formulas and adding beans. I don't like that ALL their formulas are loaded with lentils and legumes, I wish they would offer a few whole grain formulas like the chicken and potato. So like I said I am withholding my judgement for now.


----------



## annabirdie

Quinnsmom said:


> Does anyone know if the Canadian location is changing their formula? My guy is allergic to a lot of things but does well on Ranchlands. If they change ingredients without warning he may pay for it with massive skin infections and itchiness. I've spent a boatload of money in the past year with the vet. dermatologist and finally have him under control, don't want to see all that undone. I think my next email will be to the plant in Alberta!


I am in Canada and the formulas are changing here too...Large Breed Puppy has been off the shelves for a while, chicken and potato is now a chicken and greens formula...My dogs are not digging the new flavours, except for the lamb. Not sure if I should try something new maybe...


----------



## samsonsmom

*Acana Meadowlands*

If you folks have switched from the Meadowlands (after the change from Wild Prarie) what are you switching to?


----------



## Traveler's Mom

This is a copy of the response I received when I wrote that I cared more about the apparent increase in volume of Peas and Legumes then I did about what color they were


Hi Lynn,

Thank you for your email.

I'm sorry to hear that you no longer wish to use ACANA Regional foods. These foods have been changed to include an additional 10% meat content, up from 60% to 70%. This substantially reduces the fruit and vegetable inclusions in the diet. 

In addition to increased meat content, we've increased the amount of fresh and raw meat used in the diet, a full 50%. These meat ingredients arrive at our new DogStar Kitchens fresh or raw, in their most nourishing form. 

Changes to ORIJEN will be coming later this year, with a focus on advancing our Biologically Appropriate mandate. These foods will include more meat, more fresh meat, and a greater diversity of meats than any food in their category. 

If you have any other questions please do get in touch. 

Warm regards, 

Bonnie
Customer Care Leader
Champion Petfoods LP

Toll Free 877-939-0006


----------



## DaxsMom

I have recently noticed the changes as well. We have researched the Satori brand of pet food in Canada, and we are trying it. Its been working great for our dogs!


----------



## MelanieB

DaxsMom said:


> I have recently noticed the changes as well. We have researched the Satori brand of pet food in Canada, and we are trying it. Its been working great for our dogs!


That's really funny! We were feeding Acana and switched to Satori too! My one dog has an allergy and I was not impressed with the changes. I love that Satori is Canadian made and contains whole ingredients! Also has been working great with my allergy girl.


----------



## Drewbacca

literally just posted a thread about this earlier today, despite me searching for it to try and find some more info. i was then directed towards this. i bought a bag of the appalachian ranch and idk how i feel about it. the ranchlands i felt totally confident feeding, but now reading all of this idk how i feel. especially with a lesser bag and higher feeding portion. i dont get it.


----------



## DutchKarin

FYI.

I had finally found a food that worked for my pup. So was bummed when I heard about the formula change. But switching food is not easy with this dog. Starting the switch to the new formula Acana Lamb and Apple Singles Formula. Has gone very well. So well that I'm done with the switch in 3 days. That is really saying something because my dog does not have the best GI tract. This is the first food that has ever worked for him.... he had been on prescription Royal Canine for a long time. I'm thrilled that I have not had issues with the new formula.


----------



## itisdieter

Traveler's Mom said:


> This is a copy of the response I received when I wrote that I cared more about the apparent increase in volume of Peas and Legumes then I did about what color they were
> 
> 
> Hi Lynn,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you no longer wish to use ACANA Regional foods. These foods have been changed to include an additional 10% meat content, up from 60% to 70%. This substantially reduces the fruit and vegetable inclusions in the diet.
> 
> In addition to increased meat content, we've increased the amount of fresh and raw meat used in the diet, a full 50%. These meat ingredients arrive at our new DogStar Kitchens fresh or raw, in their most nourishing form.
> 
> Changes to ORIJEN will be coming later this year, with a focus on advancing our Biologically Appropriate mandate. These foods will include more meat, more fresh meat, and a greater diversity of meats than any food in their category.
> 
> If you have any other questions please do get in touch.
> 
> Warm regards,
> 
> Bonnie
> Customer Care Leader
> Champion Petfoods LP
> 
> Toll Free 877-939-0006


It is ashame that they market a 10% meat inclusion increase when the meat content has actually decreased. 

Comparing Pacifica to Wild Atlantic, 3 of the top 5 ingredients of Pacifica were meat meals, only one is a meat meal in the new formula.

Considering fresh meat is 70% water, their claims of increased meat content is misleading.

I contacted the US packer with this message:

as a long time Acana customer for my working German Shepherd Dogs, I am dismayed and very dissatisfied with the degradation of the quality of Acana under this new formulation.

First and foremost, using Wild Atlantic as an example, this kibble is 6% less caloric dense as the current Pacifica formula that I have been feeding, meaning that I will have to increase the amount of the product I feed by 6% to maintain their weight.

And while I will have to feed more, the weight of the bag I will purchase has decreased by 12.6% (25lbs vs 28.6). This means that this formula change will increase my feeding costs by 18.6 percent, while feeding my working dogs a lower quality food.

Again, using Wild Atlantic vs Pacifica as an example, when comparing the first 5 ingredients on the label, Pacifica provided my animals:

Boneless salmon, salmon meal, herring meal, whitefish meal, green peas

While Wild Atlantic provides a much lower quality ingredient list:

Whole mackerel, whole herring, whole redfish, silver hake, mackerel meal

Pacifica contained 3 high quality meals in the first 5 ingredients, Wild Atlantic only 1. Using fresh fish as an ingredient means that those ingredients are 70% water, which, after processing, would move them significantly lower down the ingredient list.

It appears that the majority of the protein this food will deliver to my animals is plant, not meat based. Another reduction in food quality.

Fortunately, I keep a 6 month supply of food on hand, which will give me sufficient time to research alternatives to the Acana brand to feed my high energy working dogs.

What was the driving factor in the degradation of the quality and consumer cost effectiveness of your brand when you opened the new plant?

Given the 18.6% feeding cost increase and lower quality ingredients, what factors can your company point out that benefits consumers in this reformulation?

Thanks again go your help, I hope you had a great weekend and I look forward to your response!

Cheers

I fear their response will be an interesting marketing ploy to read.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

itisdieter,

Please let me know how they respond. I purchased from Chewy a few weeks ago and they still had the old formulas so I stocked up.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## denisenm

I've been successfully feeding the Duck and Pear Canadian formula to my GSD who has an incredibly sensitive digestive system. Since I got the newest bag (from Kentucky), he's been having issues, again. So I'm thinking we need to switch food, I'm so disappointed, he was doing so well! Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Sofi27

Hi,

I actually just joined so I could add that my dog is refusing to eat the new chicken based heritage food from Acana. We tried the duck and pear, but she was not interested.


----------



## OldDogMom

I did the same - joined because of the topic. I'm the proud owner of a 10.5 y.o. Plott Hound mix, adopted from SPCA back in 2007. 
Over the years, I've spent mega bucks on him due to skin conditions, horrible smell, chronic ear infections...the list goes on as I'm sure many of you know. Finally determined he was allergic to chicken in a serious way and "sensitive" to some grains. Discovered Acana Pacifica about 18 months ago and his world improved dramatically. Then today I was dismayed to discover that the change in formula. And even more dismayed that the store clerk was trying to tell me the new was as good as the Pacifica.
I've already called the company to express my opinion but it in the meantime I honestly don't know what I'm going to do. Any suggestions for a highly protein sensitive dog? Another question/concern I'm not smart enough to figure out...in reading, it seems the potential mercury content from the fish in the new formula is higher than Pacifica. Doesn't matter to me as I'm not going to feed the new stuff but could be cause for concern.


----------



## OldDogMom

Came back to add a couple of things. I called around and found a store with 3 bags 28.6 lbs) Pacifica formula and rushed over to purchase all 3. A bag will last him about 7 weeks so I have 5-6 months to figure something out. Also, for anyone interested, I think Chewy.com still has some in stock.
Of interest, the store clerk again tried to tell me how much better the new formula would be, cheaper, etc. When I disagreed she told me they had had a day-long training session and Champion had assured them it was better. Can anyone say marketing?


----------



## Sofi27

OldDogMom said:


> Came back to add a couple of things. I called around and found a store with 3 bags 28.6 lbs) Pacifica formula and rushed over to purchase all 3. A bag will last him about 7 weeks so I have 5-6 months to figure something out. Also, for anyone interested, I think Chewy.com still has some in stock.
> Of interest, the store clerk again tried to tell me how much better the new formula would be, cheaper, etc. When I disagreed she told me they had had a day-long training session and Champion had assured them it was better. Can anyone say marketing?


Sorry to hear that  . In the end I had to go with the Acana duck formula, as that is all my dog would eat. Another brand that is popular around here (Ontario, Canada) is Canidae. I am not sure if it is available in the US. I would check potential foods on www.dogfoodadvisor.com/ as they do a good breakdown of the nutritional information.


----------



## Loneforce

Jonas was on acana singles butternut squash and pork. He loved it until the change and it actually made him sick. After hundreds of dollars again, I finally found something he loves and it seems to be good food. "Nulo". If you call chewy.com and tell them your situation, they will make sure they send you the old formula if you ask them. They are really great to deal with. Good luck to you and I hope you get it all figured out too.


----------



## jaudlee

I made this exact post recently. I ended up changing to fromm four-star grain free formulas and its transitioned very well!


----------



## Moltengirl

Hi Everyone,

Thank GOD for this forum. You guys have really helped me after I encountered feeding Acana to my 14-month old Golden Retriever- and have WAY more info here than on the breed-specific forum.

I joined because last week I decided to buy another flavour of Acana for my Golden Retriever, Mozart (Mozzie). He's been on Acana SINGLES Pork & Butternut Squash flavour for at least 10 months. Lately, I've noticed that his stools are soft and he is scratching himself like a NUT. 

Silly me, thought I would transition him over to the Pacifica flavour and upon the first 2 feedings, he appeared to be OK however, on Friday, he had severe diarrhea and vomited throughout the night. 

I stopped feeding the Pacifica IMMEDIATELY and had my husband run out and buy a bag of the Pork & Squash Singles that he was OK on. 

Well.......the disaster became WORSE

He continued to vomit, blood in the diarrhea, and only stopped vomiting early yesterday (Sunday). He has ZERO appetite and didn't even want to drink - I gave him ice cubes which he reluctantly took, but things looked DIRE. 

So late yesterday, I made plain broth using 2 boneless and skinless chicken breasts and boiled some plain rice which he seemed to eat. OMG.....finally things seemed to be on the mend. 

He had diarrhea late last night, but so far today (Monday), he continues to have an appetite and is NO WHERE near ACANA as I've been feeding him the homemade chicken broth. 

When I read this thread, I couldn't believe that the STUPID company would dare switch the formula without warning to consumers. 

SHAME on ACANA. 

The member here "Momto2GSD's" You are BRILLIANT! I couldn't agree more with your post, views, and opinions about this brand and I agree with your point of view 100%

ItisDieter, you're absolutely valid and I completely agree. 

QuinnsMom, I live in Canada and both of these foods are stated to be made in "Sunny Alberta" and caused a SEVERE reaction in my Golden. US or CANADA, I am NO LONGER going to feed their poison to my dogs.

I believe that my guy has is food poisoning and I will be contacting them tomorrow as today is Thanksgiving here. My entire weekend has been spent trying to nurse my sick dog back to health because of the INCOMPETENT and IRRESPONSIBLE company. 

I'm FURIOUS but wanted to join and share my story to help others.


----------



## itisdieter

Hi and sorry to resurrect this old thread. I ran out of my supply of Canadian stuff.

I transitioned to the US Regionals formulas, alternating between Medowland and Alantic.

My mutt is not nearly as happy with the Alantic formula as he was Pacifica. He eats the medowland but is not as thrilled with it as the canadian formulation.

I'm back here researching something to switch too.

On the grain free side, Castor and Pollux is looking pretty good, and non grain free I'm leaning toward the Nutrisource Super Performance.

I'm glad you folks are here to help, thanks!


----------



## Momto2GSDs

itisdieter said:


> On the grain free side, Castor and Pollux is looking pretty good, and non grain free I'm leaning toward the Nutrisource Super Performance


I would choose a food with higher quality ingredients such as 
Fromm's Four-Star Gourmet Recipes for dogs - Fromm Family Foods locator: http://frommfamily.com/retailers/usa/#progress=2


or Nature's Logic *Nature's Logic **(Gluten Free):* Dog Products Archives - Nature's LogicNature's Logic Find a retailer: 


or even Nature's Variety Instinct Originals Kibble for Dogs | Instinct Pet Food 
Store locator: Find A Store | Nature's Variety



Castor & Pollux is a Nestles Purina company now. Not quality ingredients, imo.

Good luck in your search!
Moms


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

I haven't switched from Champion Foods yet, currently still feeding Orijen, but when the Canadian supply of Orijen runs out I may make a change as well ... it will depend on how my dog (or dogs, if I am still feeding Orijen come spring ) does on the American formulas. My ferrets are on Orijen Cat and Kitten food and the change to the American formulas didn't effect them at all, they do just as well and like the food just as much as when they were eating the Canadian formula.

At any rate ... the foods that @Momto2GSDs suggests are all very good foods, though for a GSD puppy I would stay away from some of the Nature's Variety Instinct formulas (too much Calcium, Phosophorus, and Ash). I'd also look into anything manufactured by Ohio Pet Foods. This includes Annamaet, Dr. Tim's, Verus, and Life's Abundance. It is a family owned pet food manufacturing plant, has been around for a long time, and has never had a recall on any of the brands it produces. I'd also recommend Victor as another option.


----------



## itisdieter

Momto2GSDs said:


> ...Castor & Pollux is a Nestles Purina company now. Not quality ingredients, imo.
> 
> Good luck in your search!
> Moms





Ken Clean-Air System said:


> I haven't switched from Champion Foods yet, currently still feeding Orijen, but when the Canadian supply of Orijen runs out I may make a change as well ... it will depend on how my dog (or dogs, if I am still feeding Orijen come spring ) does on the American formulas. My ferrets are on Orijen Cat and Kitten food and the change to the American formulas didn't effect them at all, they do just as well and like the food just as much as when they were eating the Canadian formula.
> 
> At any rate ... the foods that @*Momto2GSDs* suggests are all very good foods, though for a GSD puppy I would stay away from some of the Nature's Variety Instinct formulas (too much Calcium, Phosophorus, and Ash). I'd also look into anything manufactured by Ohio Pet Foods. This includes Annamaet, Dr. Tim's, Verus, and Life's Abundance. It is a family owned pet food manufacturing plant, has been around for a long time, and has never had a recall on any of the brands it produces. I'd also recommend Victor as another option.


Thanks Annamaet and Ken Clean-Air System.

I had no idea the Castor studd was a Nestle product now - I will start looking into the foods ya'all recommended.

Thanks for taking time out of your day to help me :smile2:


----------

